# GTX 260 watercooling block



## ryanmcdonald234 (Oct 7, 2008)

As the title says, I am upgrading my system to water cooling in a week or so and by far the hottest component in my computer is this enormous beast of a graphics card. I have looked around on the web and at a few stores and I am having some difficulty finding a compatible water block for this card. Any one out there know of one that is available or will i just have to be stuck with stock (yawn) speed for a while?

My system:

AMD X2 6000+ @ 3.3GHZ processor
Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4 motherboard
XFX GTX 260 vid card
3GB G. Skill DD2800 RAM
Seagate 500GB 32mb cache HDD
Cooler Master Aquagate Max water cooling (soon)


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ive just gone water cooling for my CPU and i have found that because my CPU heat is now been carried through pipes to a radiator and not though the case my GPU temp has dropped 15c..
The latest cards from Nvidia have excellent heatsink/fans and you wont really benefit with having a water block on it.
To drop your GPU temps by about 5c just take off the heatsink and apply some Arctic Silver 5 paste on the core(s). (Remove the original paste first.)


----------

